# WellCat software



## محمد الاكرم (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام
WELLCAT™ Casing Design Software
Landmark’s WELLCAT™ software provides precise solutions for both wellbore analysis and integrated casing and tubing design. The software calculates accurate downhole temperature and pressure profiles which can be used for pipe-body movement and casing and tubing load analysis. WELLCAT software is the tool of choice for many companies operating in high-pressure, high-temperature (HPHT)deepwater or heavy oil drilling and production environments.



http://www.4shared.com/file/104668930/8f80c65e/WellCat_200302.html?s=1

وفقكم الله


----------



## psy2007dz (5 يوليو 2009)

thx a lot dear
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك و في والديك


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (6 يوليو 2009)

Thank you very much. I hope that I benefit from it


----------



## سمير البترول (20 أغسطس 2009)

any one have petrel 2007-2008-2009 thanks


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## benyou (2 مارس 2010)

*thank you man very much*


----------



## eng.idc (6 يونيو 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## eng.idc (6 يونيو 2010)

هل عندك سوفتوير خاص للهايدروليك


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 يونيو 2010)

tnx bro M. AKRAM


----------



## Eng_Hany_Kamal (8 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور أخى الكريم و بارك الله فيك و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء*​


----------



## anihita (25 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for sharing this application


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------

